# Branching hitchhiker plant



## Kman (Nov 16, 2014)

Hey everyone. This hitchhiked into my tank on some silvinia. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't see a pic. Do you need help putting one up?


----------

